
Mike Solana – Pirate Wires #6 (tech, anti-trust, censorship, etc.) - atlasunshrugged
https://solana.substack.com/p/pirate-wires-6
======
atlasunshrugged
I certainly don't agree with all of the points made here but broadly I
couldn't help nodding along reading this. For sure the congressional hearings
were mostly farcical, at best fact-finding, at worse an effort to grab a few
viral moments to use for campaigning this year. I also don't love where I see
the left going with the hate on tech - for sure companies like Google, MSFT,
Apple have some anti-competitive practices but the level of animosity for
growth during a pandemic is mind-boggling. Of course they're growing, most of
their business models are coincidentally helped in this situation and they've
invested in the tools to grow further in a world where we're mostly stuck
indoors, don't want to go to stores, etc. Generally, I read this and am just
reminded how disappointed I am in the political situation in this country, all
grandstanding and no substance, and if there is something done, it almost
certainly isn't for the majority of Americans.

